# Cutting copper/aluminum/brass on a table saw..??



## redfishsc (Jul 13, 2008)

I've cut these metals before quite easily on a miter saw, but I have a few blanks coming that I need to make cuts on using a table saw. I canst reveal the secrets of what I'm doing but some of you will figure it out anyhow I'd bet. Oh, and no, it's not a segmented blank I'm making...

If I'm using a standard carbide tipped blade on a Powermatic 66 10", I'd assume I could cut this (5/8" diameter) so long as I had a sled built that would safely hold the round stock.... and so long as I moved slow.


Sound about right?


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jul 13, 2008)

We just use HSS saw blades and we cut that kind of stuff all the time. We cut wood more though.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 13, 2008)

I thought they made saw blades out of carbon steel? 

Well, anyhow, thanks for the info. I have a pen that I'm working on in my head (intensely scary thought) but if it works, it's gonna be my way of saying "Goodbye, friend" for Eagle.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah it's probably carbon steel.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 13, 2008)

Most blades are carbon tipped.  I cut through aluminum and brass often on my table saw without any problems or damage to the blade.  Make sure you wear eye protection.

That little ole Powermatic might bog down on you though


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a cheaper blade that is dedicated to cutting metal, but yeah, any decent blade shouldn't have a problem with the softer metals.


----------



## btboone (Jul 13, 2008)

Wear long sleeves too.  Hot aluminum bits tend to land on your arms when cutting.  I used to cut aluminum tubes for a handrail company.  They had a mist coolant system spraying on the carbide tipped blade.  It will grab if you let it bind at all.  Be careful.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jul 14, 2008)

I use a Altendorf F90 sliding table saw to do all of my cutting. It has a guard on it. It cuts through it good.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 14, 2008)

Altendorf F90 is one serious machine, isn't it, Jared?


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't remember the model number of the Altendorf at the shop that also had the old Rockwell Unisaw, but I do remember that the Altendorf was old as dirt but worked as smooth and slick as a brand new machine. 

Is the one you use a 12" or 14"?


----------

